

Someone Has Domain for Carly Fiorina’s Name and Is Pretty Upset with Her Layoffs - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/04/someone-has-a-domain-for-carly-fiorinas-name-and-is-pretty-upset-with-her-layoffs-while-at-hp/

======
DominikR
It is probably the unpopular position but I'd like to point out that it is
sometimes needed to lay off employees because otherwise a company wont
survive.

Sometimes this must be done rather quick.

I don't know the exact reasons why she had to lay off 30.000 employees but it
would look less like a public smearing if the creator of this page gave us
some insight into the details and nature of her decision.

I just doubt that she is plain evil and laughing at the pain she has caused
with this decision.

~~~
jroseattle
Fiorina is known for leading the acquisition of Compaq Corp. in 2001 in the
largest tech merger in history. In doing so, she would show cost savings by
layoffs of a certain chunk of employees. "Cost synergies" was the label. I
think the expected number at the time was around 10k.
[http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-news/press-
release.html?id=23061...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-news/press-
release.html?id=230610)

In the next 4 years, Fiorina would sell off the printing business (which had
higher margins) and double-down on the PC business (with lower margins.)
Timing as it was, the dot-com bubble burst which affected every hardware maker
(since tech companies needed to buy hardware to operate.)

She basically made the absolute wrong bets, and as a result many jobs were
destroyed. Between HP and Compaq, the collective companies lost more than $13
Billion in shareholder value. Other companies did at that time as well, but HP
was by far the worst.

When tracing the history of HP performance during Fiorina's tenure as CEO, she
is arguably one of the worst who has ever guided a publicly-traded US company.
A simple before-and-after of the company's position from the day she took
leadership until the day she left is not a pretty picture.

~~~
drumdance
I don't think you can put someone in the "worst ever" category without
bankruptcy. There has been a lot of very shitty CEOs over the years, some of
them criminal.

~~~
greenyoda
Bankruptcy and criminality? Enron[1] comes to mind.

Kenneth Lay[2], the founder and final CEO of Enron, was convicted of multiple
counts of conspiracy and fraud, and would have been one of the few CEOs to
have actually been sent to prison. However, he died before the judge had the
chance to sentence him. Enron, of course, suffered bankruptcy.

Jeffrey Skilling[3], who stepped down as CEO of Enron (to be replaced by Lay),
is currently serving a lengthy prison term.

HP may have suffered under Fiorina, but at least they're still alive.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enron)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Lay#Indictment_and_tri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Lay#Indictment_and_trial)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Skilling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Skilling)

------
maxmcd
"bonus page" -> [http://carlyfiorina.org/bonus-
page.html](http://carlyfiorina.org/bonus-page.html)

Some pretty clean and concise static markup for your typical internet smear
site.

~~~
swalsh
I noticed that too, I wanted to see if he had marked-uped 30k unsmiles or if
it was a script that printed them.

------
marvel_boy
Well done ! A simple and efective landing page:
[http://carlyfiorina.org](http://carlyfiorina.org)

Still scrolling...

~~~
teamhappy
I can't wrap my head around the fact that I actually believe this is a
reasonable way to visualize the data.

~~~
rev_bird
I've been pondering this for a little while -- I agree with you, and I think
it's because the point being conveyed isn't the data, but the scale.

~~~
vinceguidry
[http://xkcd.com/1162/](http://xkcd.com/1162/)

------
Bahamut
One possibility that hasn't been mentioned is that this could be a political
smear attempt as well.

~~~
meragrin
That is all it is. His twitter feed consists nearly entirely of retweets
promoting Democrats and smearing republicans.

~~~
caryhartline
How scandalous it is to like one political party and hate another.

~~~
meragrin
Personally, I think it is stupid to become attached to one party. You get the
current state of US politics when people become so entrenched and invested in
one party. People would rather vote in a bad candidate from their chosen party
rather than vote for the better candidate.

~~~
TillE
That's only relevant if your political beliefs lie roughly in the middle of
the American spectrum. If not, it should be clear that no matter how shit one
candidate is, the other one will certainly be worse.

Unless you're talking about voting Green or something, which is fine.

------
jszymborski
(lacklustre) Easter Egg: [http://carlyfiorina.org/bonus-
page.html](http://carlyfiorina.org/bonus-page.html)

------
belorn
So someone bought a sign with the name "carlyfiorina" on it and is trying to
gather opinion against that person. This is apparently a failure.

The root domain contains 810 top-level domains, which in theory means 810
possible places where one could register a carlyfiorina.sometld. no mater how
aggressive a person is trying to own that specific 12 letter word, its a
futile attempt, especially if we also include the 1-2 letter sub domains of
tld's. As such, not registering this name is as big failure as not buying up
all the signs that exist in stores.

~~~
diminoten
.org is a pretty big sign, though.

------
bruceb
Funny. Though whether you like her or not Carly Fiornia has no chance at
becoming president or being nominated as the Republican nominee.

------
shill
One could create a similar page to represent people who have purchased HP
multifunction inkjet printers.

